# Smarrire vs. perdere



## jasio

Ciao,

Quale è la differenza tra ''smarrire' e "perdere"? Sono questi paroli semplici sinonimi, o ci sono delle differenze tra loro? Quando si prefereisce usare uno, e quando secondo?

Grazie mille per vostro aiuto.

Jan.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se vuoi conoscere la differenza tra due termini senza una frase specifica e un contesto allora puoi consultare il dizionario.
Se vuoi il nostro aiuto ci devi dare una frase e un contesto, grazie.

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## jasio

Ma io non ho il contesto ancora, lo sto cercando!

Avevo trovato quegli paroli in mio corso d'italiano online e poi ho consultato un italiano-polacco dizionario dove ho trovato due lunge serii di paroli polacchi, purtroppo simili sinonimi e purtroppo senza dei contesti o esempi. Nel Wordreference dizionario ho trovato: "smarrire = Non riuscire più a trovare qcs., perdere" e "perdere = Non riuscire più a ritrovare qcs.; smarrire". Per cui la mia domanda: potreste spiegarmi, se c'è una differenza tra loro (forse con degli esempi), o si può usare tutti e due paroli in tutti contesti. Almeno in più frequenti situazioni.


----------



## giginho

Ciao,

Secondo me smarrire è un termine più letterario / formale rispetto a perdere.

Io non direi mai: ho smarrito il biglietto del pullman, direi invece: ho perso il biglietto del pullman.

Sostanzialmente sono sinonimi, nel senso che vogliono dire la stessa cosa, ma appartengono a due registri diversi.

Nota: se dici ho smarrito il biglietto del pullman tutti ti capiranno e non ci sarebbe nulla di strano.


----------



## bearded

I due verbi sono quasi sinonimi, però secondo me 'perdere' è più definitivo di 'smarrire':
- ho smarrito le chiavi: ci sono buone speranze che possa ritrovarle (le ho perdute 'temporaneamente')
- ho perduto le chiavi : suona come perdita definitiva (vado dal fabbro a farmene fare delle nuove).


----------



## Nino83

In aggiunta a quanto detto da giginho e bearded man, perdere ha un significato più ampio (ad esempio può significare anche "essere sconfitti", si può perdere una partita ma non la si può smarrire, o "lasciarsi sfuggire qualcosa", ad esempio si può perdere un'occasione ma non la si può smarrire).


----------



## giginho

Concordo con i colleghi.

Volevo avere da voi una rassicurazione. Quando parlo nella vita di tutti i giorni mi viene spontaneo usare quasi sempre perdere al posto di smarrire senza stare attento alla sfumatura definitiva proposta da BM (che, comunque, ha perfettamente ragione). Capita anche a voi o sono io che sbaglio?


----------



## Nino83

Ciao giginho. 
Si, anch'io non uso quasi mai il verbo "smarrire" (salvo che in "ufficio degli oggetti smarriti"), mi sembra un po' burocratico, quindi uso il verbo "perdere" in tutti i contesti.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 





giginho said:


> Capita anche a voi o sono io che sbaglio?


Sì, a me capita di distinguere i due termini. Ad esempio, sarei capace di dire:
_To', l'avevo smarrito e ora l'ho ritrovato. Pensavo di averlo perso.
 Dov'è il biglietto? Era qui! No! L'ho smarrito. Beh, ormai è andato perso, non ho tempo di cercarlo, il pullman sta per arrivare. Corro a rifarlo. Se nel frattempo arriva digli di aspettare, faccio in un attimo. 
_
Poi, secondo me, si può dire "_ho smarrito il biglietto_", ma non "_ho smarrito il pullman_" , bensì solo "_ho perso il pullman_".
Inoltre si può _perdere_ (non _smarrire_):
_Perdere troppo tempo. 
Perdere l'abitudine a farlo. 
Perdere la vista. 
Perdere valore. 
Perdere la pazienza/le staffe/la testa/qualche rotella.
Perdere tutto al gioco. 
Perdere terreno in classifica. 
Perdere i capelli. 
Perdere un dito al lavoro. 
Perdere i nonni troppo presto. 
Ma lasciamo perdere.  _ecc. ecc.

A proposito avrei anch'io una curiosità a riguardo e mi piacerebbe avere il vostro parere.
Nella definizione di _smarrire_ del Treccani viene riportato:





			
				Vocabolario on line Treccani said:
			
		

> *3.* Con uso intr. (aus. _essere_ o _avere_), scolorire, stingersi: _E smarrisce il bel volto in un colore Che non è pallidezza_, _ma candore_ (T. Tasso); con questo sign., il verbo è tuttora vivo e comune in dialetti dell’Italia settentr.: _sono colori_, _tinte_, o _stoffe_, _che smarriscono facilmente_; _hai visto com’è smarrita questa camicetta!_


mentre sul Gabrielli si riporta:





			
				Dizionario Italiano Hoepli 2011 said:
			
		

> *C* v.intr.(aus. _essere_)
> _ant_. Perdere il primitivo colore, scolorire, sbiadire


Personalmente, pur essendo settentrionale, non ho mai sentito questo termine con il significato dato dalla Treccani, piuttosto si usano _sbiadirsi, scolorirsi, stingersi _o _perdere il colore_.

Cosa ne pensate di questa discrepanza? Davvero qualcuno usa _smarrire_ o _smarrirsi_ in questo senso?


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Dragon
Il Dizionario Zingarelli conosce _smarrirsi _col significato di sbiadire, ma lo indica come antiquato (c'è il simbolo del ''significato arcaico''). Io non l'ho mai sentito e mai usato in questo senso, ma naturalmente non posso escludere che si usi in qualche dialetto ( che io sappia, comunque, non in quello bolognese o milanese ).


----------



## Nino83

Nemmeno qui (in Sicilia). Probabilmente è antiquato un po' ovunque con quel significato.


----------



## Kotis

Anche per me "smarrire" lascia uno spiraglio, "perdere" suona più come qualcosa di irrimediabile. Ecco perché l'autobus lo perdo: è alquanto improbabile riacchiapparlo se è partito senza di me. Gli oggetti smarriti sono stati raccolti da qualcuno e aspettano, speranzosi, il ritorno del proprietario. Gli oggetti perduti sono fortunati se qualcuno ricorda e rimpiange la loro esistenza, ma spesso e volentieri non hanno la possibilità di essere ritrovati.
Smarrire, nella maggior parte dei casi, è non sapere dove si trova qualcosa o qualcuno, perdere è non averlo, non possederlo più.
Smarrirsi, oltre a smarrire/perdere la strada e non sapere dove ci si trova, è sentirsi confusi, sconcertati, disorientati nel senso figurato. Perdersi, oltre a smarrirsi nella prima accezione, è scomparire, andare in rovina...


----------



## jasio

Allora, se io non so dove è qualcosa (come le chiave, il biglietto, il libro), li sono smarriti, ma se penso che io non li ho più, una volta per sempre, li sono persi. Quando non so dove io sono adesso (come nella città sconosciuta senza sapere come andare a casa), mi sono smarrito, ma se incontro dei banditi nella notte, mi sono perso. Sì?

E anche, "smarrire" può suona più ufficiale che "perdere"?

Grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> Il Dizionario Zingarelli conosce _smarrirsi _col significato di sbiadire, ma lo indica come antiquato


Strano, a Bs e Bg si usa comunemente, anche in dialetto.


----------



## bearded

jasio said:


> Allora, se io non so dove è qualcosa (come le chiavi, il biglietto, il libro), l'ho smarrita, ma se penso che non ce l'ho ho più, una volta per sempre, l'ho persa. Quando non so dove io sono adesso (come nella città sconosciuta senza sapere come andare a casa), mi sono smarrito, ma (se incontro dei banditi nella notte, mi sono perso).... Sì?
> E anche, "smarrire" può suona più ufficiale che "perdere"?
> Grazie mille a tutti!


In generale è così.  Se i banditi mi uccidono, ho perso la vita. Anche nei verbi riflessivi, 'smarrirsi' è di solito un'azione temporanea, e 'perdersi' più definitiva.
Mi sono smarrito tra i vicoli,
Per il mio vizio del bere, mi sono perduto /ho perduto me stesso (la mia coscienza..).



Paulfromitaly said:


> Strano, a Bs e Bg si usa comunemente, anche in dialetto.


Si tratta - credo - di un uso locale.  Ho chiesto ad amici di varia provenienza (non BS/BG), e davvero non lo conoscono.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> Si tratta - credo - di un uso locale.  Ho chiesto ad amici di varia provenienza (non BS/BG), e davvero non lo conoscono.


Non dubito, ma il Treccani per esempio non segnala il termine come antiquato, ma solo come dialettale settentrionale (e non solo Bs e Bg)



> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/smarrito/
> 
> *b.* Pallido, smorto, *scolorito*: _lo sguardo mio le facea scorta La lingua_, _... e lo s. volto_,_ Com’amor vuol_,_ così le colorava_ (Dante); _Tal rabbellisce le s. foglie A i matutini geli arido fiore_ (T. Tasso). Con questa accezione, l’aggettivo si sviluppa direttamente dal sign. precedente nell’esempio dantesco, mentre nel verso del Tasso attesta il valore *che esso ha ancor oggi in dialetti settentr. come part. pass. di smarrire «stingersi»* (v. la voce prec., nel sign. 3)


----------



## bearded

OK Paul: comunque ''in dialetti settentrionali'' può voler dire ''in taluni'', non in tutti..


----------



## jasio

Paulfromitaly said:


> Strano, a Bs e Bg si usa comunemente, anche in dialetto.


Scusa, ma che cosa significano "Bs e Bg"?



bearded man said:


> In generale è così.  Se i banditi mi uccidono, ho perso la vita. Anche nei verbi riflessivi, 'smarrirsi' è di solito un'azione temporanea, e 'perdersi' più definitiva.
> Mi sono smarrito tra i vicoli,
> Per il mio vizio del bere, mi sono perduto /ho perduto me stesso (la mia coscienza..).


Grazie molto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

jasio said:


> Scusa, ma che cosa significano "Bs e Bg"?


Brescia e Bergamo.


----------



## jasio

Grazie.


----------



## giginho

Nel Torinese non si usa smarrire con l'accezione di stingere....si usa "perdere il colore"


----------

